# Five-Seven pistol mount



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Going to try this out Friday, cheap mount ,$20, I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Not for Me!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

C'mon... ya gotta give more info than that. How was it? Did it stay on tight or come off?


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> C'mon... ya gotta give more info than that. How was it? Did it stay on tight or come off?


Hey Ship...The mount is fine, seems to hold good and tight, comes with wrench and hex screws. As I get Older a red dot really shows any movement (shake), this one is an off brand cheap one, I might like a better quality red dot, any sugestions? The mount is only about $20 including shipping, I will find the link and post it. I do better with my Eotech on my PS-90.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.opticsplanet.net/ncstar-scope-mount-pistol-scope-universal-with-weaver-base-mp.html link for mount


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

People have been looking for a good mount like that at the Five Seven forum.

Can U come write a mini review of it at the FN Forum?

As for an optic - a N battery eotech would be good - I also hear great things about the C More sights on pistols.


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll bet it's going to be hard to find a holster to fit that rig! :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## GrkPilot (Feb 13, 2008)

What kind of holster do you use with the 5.7?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

GrkPilot said:


> What kind of holster do you use with the 5.7?


There are some links and models mentioned by people in the Five Seven section of the FN Forum.

Mine is a nightstand gun - so I'm not really worried about carrying it. I do know that Galco makes some holsters for it.


----------

